# FDA banning tear stain products. including angel eyes



## GnarleyMarley (Jun 22, 2014)

I almost bought angel eyes about a month ago, but after doing some searching on this forum I read about how dangerous it could b for my pup and i opted to pass on the product..... I'm glad I did!

Looks like u won't be able to buy several tear stain products in retail stores for too much longer.

Here's the link I found. My wife saw it on Facebook and brought it to my attention.

http://www.aahanet.org/blog/NewStat...emover-products-for-misusing-antibiotics.aspx


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never needed to use these products, but I'm sure I would've if needed. I can't believe these weren't approved by the FDA. I guess it just goes to show you have to do your own homework. Hope it didn't cause any adverse reactions in any of the dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought it and luckily Bindi did not like it. I had no idea is was not FDA approved! Thank you sharing!


----------



## Mia.Free (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought the jar of the Angel Eye's chews for my puppy. I've been using it for a month and I haven't really seen anything improve. I'm now trying to use the TropiClean blueberry thingy.
Isys won't let me clean her face though? She literally pushes my hand away with her paw. Even when I hold her beard she watches me like she's not backing down.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I did the research too & read the info about Angel Eyes on here, so I never purchased those products. Luckily, Maggie so far has not had any tear staining issues at all. 

Thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Mia.Free said:


> I bought the jar of the Angel Eye's chews for my puppy. I've been using it for a month and I haven't really seen anything improve. I'm now trying to use the TropiClean blueberry thingy.
> Isys won't let me clean her face though? She literally pushes my hand away with her paw. Even when I hold her beard she watches me like she's not backing down.



You may have purchased the ones without tylosin, which is the active ingredient. It can be purchased with or without it. Tylosin is an antibiotic which is why the FDA is after them. Antibiotics should only be by prescription and certainly not for long periods of time. I think that many people are not even aware of the antibiotic in the product which is concerning if they are giving this product regularly. I don't think it's a problem if only given for a few weeks. 

Your pup is adorable :wub: Has she finished teething? I would not be overly concerned with her tearing if she hasn't. Most pups will stop excessive tearing after their adult teeth come in. 

Mine don't like their faces washed either Be persistent but gentle and she'll get more used to it and hopefully be a bit more cooperative..


----------

